# A berry O.K. day.



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Yesterday was a new for me. I caught two over the sloters in one day. My wife also got one.  We had a good sized party, the average person caught 5 fish. It was a little slow but the fish were all very healthy. This is the first time ever I've been Ice fishing and not moved from the first hole all day long.

It seemed the jig of choice was a medium sized any color tipped with a meal worm. Some folks tried a worm with a marshmellow with no luck. We all fished in 20' of water. They would hit anywhere from off the bottom to five feet below the ice. 3 cranks up seemed to be work the best. One guy with us got into a school of 18" inch rainbows, he landed two.  It was a great time.

5" of Hard Hard black Ice with 2" of snow where the ice conditions.

Here is the wife with an over the slotter.










This is one of my friends many nice fish. (Sorry fellas she's taken)









My two little ones with the two big ones. (yes the fish are both over the slot.)


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Good report fixed blade...got the whole family out again !!!!

I didn't know you had two wife's... :shock:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Just one wife. and that's plenty, I don't see how the paligs do it.  The other one is my buddies, wife to be.


----------



## eugene78 (Dec 29, 2007)

Where on the lake where you fishing? I gonna head up there this week sometime this week! i usually go by the ladder?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

FishGlyph said:


> And .45? _You're_ married?! :shock:


Yeah, I know.. 

But, sometimes I would like an extra wife around...  

Nice, new avatar.....btw....


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Yes we were straight out from the ladders. No one was there when we got there. The rest of the day only two other groups came out.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

The kids always have the most fun. They do fight over who gets to throw the fish back in however.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

That's great. Plenty of fish between all of you. Was there any open water where the canal spills in?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

No, even the canal was frozen. Sorry loah your going to have to ice fish up there for a few months.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)




----------



## CaJones (Dec 19, 2007)

This doesn't surprise me at all. FB is a fishing icon in my book. On top of being a great ice fisher, your entire family likes to make it out on the ice. That is a rarity! From the looks of it, it was a warm day. How was the weather?

I hope to meet up with you another day on the ice. Good luck this ice fishing season!!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

CaJones said:


> This doesn't surprise me at all. FB is a fishing icon in my book. On top of being a great ice fisher, your entire family likes to make it out on the ice. That is a rarity!


Ditto, CaJones....Fixed blade seems to get out with his children a lot !! It's good to see his kids smiling and having fun .  ....Good for you fixed blade !! Nice fish too !!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks folks it was 8 degrees when we got there, and it snowed off and on with a slight breeze. Never really got cold enuff for me to get in the tent. The wife and kids did alittle but all and all, most of the time everyone was enjoying the Ice.

We are thinking of trying pineview in a couple of weekends if anyone would like to join the party. When we go, it's more the merryer.


----------



## Hoody3 (Dec 24, 2007)

Sounds like a fun day up at the Berry, I wish I woulda made the trek up there. 

I would like to go and try Pineview out. Let me know when and Im sure I can make it up there. I've never fished there even though its somewhat close.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

FishGlyph said:


> fixed blade said:
> 
> 
> > We are thinking of trying pineview in a couple of weekends if anyone would like to join the party. When we go, it's more the merryer.
> ...


What?? Drag ??? Oooooo. I like the sound of that... *\-\* *\-\* Please stop...NO DON'T.....Please stop....NO DON'T......Pleassssssssssssee...don't stop !!! -#&#*!-

Hey !! When did you become a mod? :shock: :shock: .......... Doh, you're in the *big* money now....New BMW, Audi, Cads, Vette's....Anything you want.... O-|-O

Have a good safe and happy NEW YEAR !! Trishy Poo .... *OOO* *OOO*


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I've been Ice fishing on my private pond :wink: all day and haven't had a bite yet. How the hell do you catch these lmb through the ice.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Nice Report, it looks like I need to get up there ASAP! :lol:


----------

